# The Afghans! ^.^



## Ixion (Jun 23, 2010)

It's been awhile since I've been on, so thought I'd give an update on the going on's of the other breed in the household. 


Taboo has been at several shows this fall, got close but not close enough for points. >.< And now we have to wait for her coat to come back after she just blew more then half of it.....gotta love those SUPER patterned girls! LOL!



















A stack photo of her BEFORE she lost her pretty hair **sigh**










I've also been working with her in agility, she has now earned both her AKC NJP & NAP titles, plus she has one Q towards her OJP. Hopefully we have some good luck at the end of the month at a couple trials we'll be attending!



















Calypso, my 8 yr old afghan girl, has been having fun being brough out in the show ring again. I showed her for the first time in 3 yrs at a specialty in Veteran Sweeps. She went BOS and after all the nice comments on her, I think I'm going to try for her GCH this spring! After almost loosing her early last year, it's so nice to be able to go out and just have fun with her! She's my special girl! ^.^



















Plus my crazy girl loves agility! LOL I can't ever seem to get someone to help me get good weave shots of her, she does them so fast but the delay timer setting doesn't work so well for action shots. >.<


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Gorgeous hounds! You've had some amazing success with them.

--Q


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

Beautiful! Love the photo of the kiss on the cheek


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

OK, yer killin' me here!!! :lol: I've been researching Afghans recently after attending a show in Minnesota where there were a LOT of them! They seriously took my breath away - even my husband was intrigued!

I went to the Greater Twin Cities Afghan Hound Club's specialty show last summer and met some fabulous hound people! I applied for membership in the club and was just voted in last weekend (YAY for ME!!) 

My dream is to have a show Afghan someday - I've been talking with the president of the GTCAHC and we may be able to do business sometime next year - if it happens, it will be very nice to have a mentor within 7 hours of me!! Her kennel name is Inisfree

Inisfree Kennels

Your kids are gorgeous!! When I dream of my future hound, I see a blue/cream domino - but I haven't seen a color that I don't love! 

Thanks for sharing your pictures and stories and keep 'em coming!! I love learning all I can about the breed! I even asked Yung if there was an Afghan Forum I could haunt, but they don't have one so I joined the facebook one!


----------



## phrannie (Jan 8, 2011)

*OMG, she looks like a movie star!! I LOVE all sight hounds, but Afgans are SO beautiful!! Gorgeous girl you have 

p*


----------



## Ixion (Jun 23, 2010)

Thank you everyone for your nice comments on my girls! 


Plumcrazy, good luck with your future afghan!  I love the breed, they are awesome dogs! ^.^ I don't think with you already knowing how to groom a poodle that you should have any issues learning afghan grooming, overall it's pretty straight forward and as long as your afghan is naturally saddled, not a lot trimming/striping involved. Dominos are my favorite too......took me awhile to get my girl, the color is a double recessive trait, so it can be hard to get unless the breeder knows they have it in their lines, hope to always have a domino around, both my girls have great personalities, but Taboo, she's a thinker. Drives me nuts as she figures out how to open doors (sliding ones too >.<), draws, etc not much is scared with her, LOL!!! They make really good performance dogs, so if you are interested in lure coursing or agility both are a lot of fun with this breed.....the main thing to remember with training an afghan.....is make sure to keep a sense of humor.  I don't know Anna Tyler personally but have seen ads for her dogs in the past on afghansonline, she has some nice ones.  Maybe one day I'll run into you at the afghan nationals!

The only forum I know of is the one on afghan hounds international.....although it isn't very active. The list on FB though, definitly is......some INTERESING topics come up on there to read on, LOL!!


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Anna is fairly certain she'll have dominos with one of her litters this summer/fall... I would like to show in conformation if possible, and I'm pretty stuck on getting a bitch, so we'll assess what she has available and see if I'll be getting a puppy from her (fingers crossed!) I'm not in a big hurry - I want whatever happens to be _right_, not _quick_! I'll be living with this dog for a dozen years or more, after all!

I also agree with the training angle - it's a good thing I ALWAYS have a sense of humor!! I practice Parelli Natural Horse.Man.Ship with my horses and I've learned to laugh at some of the stuff they pull because it doesn't do one bit of good to try to force a 1,000+ pound animal!! Some of my barn friends are shocked when I chuckle at my gelding's sassy attitude - but they're the ones who get angry and frustrated at THEIR horses when they do something unexpected. I don't ever get frustrated anymore (not that I ever really did - my personality is more laid back than that) but I understand frustration and anger will sabotage any positive results. I'm sooo looking forward to the challenge of training a sighthound!!

I've read opinions that while Standard Poodles are #2 smartest breed, Afghan Hounds are purported to be the "least intelligent"... I beg to differ!!! What I understand is that Afghans are as far from unintelligent as one can get (your Taboo lends credence to that!) but since they are bred to think for themselves (instead of blindly following commands) they won't always _obey_... You know what??? That's OK with me!! I'll find it a fascinating opportunity to get my future girl to WANT to do what I'd like her to - it's more of a partnership that way, instead of a dictatorship; and MUCH more satisfying!

I attended a lure coursing trial in Minnesota last summer and it was great! I'd love to get my hound involved with performance, too. Since my husband and I are currently pursuing titles on our Standard Poodles in Rally Obedience, it will be a natural extension to add the Afghan to our training schedule for that activity, too!

Are you active on the FB Afghan page? I agree there are some very interesting stories/topics/opinions that pop up, aren't there?? I'm a member there under my real name - Barb Plum - and I try to only comment when I have something nice to say! 

Maybe I'll be sharing pictures and stories about my new hound later this year - that'd be awesome!


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

Afghans fascinate me. I did see that they were listed pretty low on the list of dog intelligence... I think they are listed LAST! Is it because they are so independent? Are their personalities like cats? The Basenji is second to last on the list and this was the breed I wanted till I researched them and realized it wouldn't be a good fit. Can Afghans ever be off leash? I'm so intrigued by them but feel like they are the opposite of the people-pleasing Velcro poodle!


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

tokipoke said:


> Afghans fascinate me.


:lol: MEEE too!



tokipoke said:


> I did see that they were listed pretty low on the list of dog intelligence... I think they are listed LAST! Is it because they are so independent?


They are independent _thinkers_. Because of what they were bred for (coursing, hunting), they needed to be able to make decisions on their own once they were far from their owner's control. They couldn't stand their and wait to find out what the next command would be, or their prey would be long gone. Because they are independent thinkers, they don't always feel it's in their best interest to do everything a human tells them to do at all times. They'll decide if they want to follow instructions and if they want to - then they will... I'm looking foward to the challenging interaction with my future hound!



tokipoke said:


> Are their personalities like cats?


I've heard them described that way - but I LOVE cats, too, so that's no problem for me! They're described as aloof, dignified and accepting of affection on their own terms (sounds a lot like cats to me) But I've also talked to people whose hounds are comedic clowns and will do anything for a laugh!! I've also heard they're notorious counter surfers! :lol:



tokipoke said:


> The Basenji is second to last on the list and this was the breed I wanted till I researched them and realized it wouldn't be a good fit. Can Afghans ever be off leash?


This is also a matter of opinion and individual dogs... Personally, I would never want to "test" the theory. We have a large fenced yard and a huge local dog park (with three separate fenced areas) so I'd never have to have my (someday) hound offleash except in a fully enclosed area. Again, what I've _heard_ is that Afghans typically don't come back when called, but WILL come back eventually - the problem is the danger of traffic or other mishaps that could occur on their way back... If I ever decide to do lure coursing, I'd love to do it in the facility where I saw it last year in MN. It was a HUGE, HUGE securely fenced area and the dogs could run full out! It was awesome!

When I was at the GTCAHC Afghan Specialty show last summer, one of the showdogs broke his lead and was loose!! The show organizers were very smart and had the Afghan ring located in a separate area than the rest of the show, and this area was completely fenced! I wondered why they were so set apart, until the dog got loose, and then I understood! The dog would not come to anyone - ran like the wind - until he was able to be cornered within the owner/handler/groomer tents that were set up. 



tokipoke said:


> I'm so intrigued by them but feel like they are the opposite of the people-pleasing Velcro poodle!


Opposite doesn't mean _bad_!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Your Afghans are simply glorious! Thank you so much for sharing them with us all. Stunning photos of stunning creatures!


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

plumcrazy said:


> When I was at the GTCAHC Afghan Specialty show last summer, one of the showdogs broke his lead and was loose!! The show organizers were very smart and had the Afghan ring located in a separate area than the rest of the show, and this area was completely fenced! I wondered why they were so set apart, until the dog got loose, and then I understood! The dog would not come to anyone - ran like the wind - until he was able to be cornered within the owner/handler/groomer tents that were set up.


LMBO!! That would be a hoot to watch!  

And just where were the amateur vidiographers when all this happened?


----------



## Ixion (Jun 23, 2010)

With afghans....you have earn their respect but once you have it they will do most anything to please you. The biggest thing is building the one on one bound. I will say a lot of show afghans are not obediance trained, so if asked to come when called.....usually wont happen anyway, lol.....just something I've noticed. But as an example, a couple months ago my brindle bitch Calypso was barking in my backyard, the lock wasn't currently on the latch. Something made her decide that she needed to "protect" her yard and she ran to my gate, jumped on it and made it unlatch. Both her and my other girl took off down the street. I just got back from taking them for a walk so had my leash near me. Grabbed it and stood at the end of the driveway and called their names. It sounded like a stampede running back towards me as both girls ran straight for me at a dead run and put the breaks on. So yes....they do come when called....the best way to put is you have to teach them that there is an OK time to be off lead an a time they need to be onlead. Partipating in lure coursing and agility has really helped with this. All the lure trials I've attended have been in "wash basins" but there has been no fencing. I personally don't have an issue with this, just work on your recalls before you go.  Once they get the hang of it they know that the sooner you catch them, the sooner they get to do it again, LOL!! Also the main problem with having them offleash is more if they spot "prey" they are usually very drivy and become "deaf" while on the chase.

I guess in some ways afghans are catlike.....but not really per sec. As a general rule, they are not lickers, this was bred out a long time....in fact if or when they DO lick you, you feel honored in a way and know they REALLY like you. They are very much a one person dog, although they love the whole household they'll prefer one person usually over everyone else. They can be bad counter surfers, both also know how to get their head into the electronic trash can, LOL >.< 

I'll look you up Barb,  My FB name is my real one too.....Nicole Comstock, I'm not super active....just enjoy reading the DRAMA, LOL!!!


----------



## Ixion (Jun 23, 2010)

Also forgot to mention......probably what doesn't help is that they also only like to listen and obey commands from people they know and like......both my girls know the word sit means "sit" I tell them to do it, they do do it, my boyfriend, parents, friends that know my girls etc, they will sit for them.....go to Petsmart the cashier wants to give them a treat and they ask them to "sit"......they just stare at them and wag their tails, LOL!!! >.<


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

So sounds like my husband has a poodle personality and I have the Afghan personality LOL


----------



## FunkyPuppy (Jan 27, 2011)

Afghans were my second love after Salukis once upon a time... now poodles are my heartdogs but I would love to have an Afghan someday. what is their coat change like?


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Ixion said:


> With afghans....you have earn their respect but once you have it they will do most anything to please you.


This is gonna be so much FUN!!!!! :lol: I can't wait to start creating a bond like this (ok... I have to wait because my puppy doesn't even exist yet!!) 

I really do feel like I have a bond like this will ALL of my dogs - they respectfully love me and will do almost anything I ask (unless I'm not clear or they don't understand) but they'll try their hearts out! I also respectfully love them - so it really is a partnership - but they know that I'm the majority partner. I'm looking forward to building this with the aristocratic Afghan!

Thanks for finding me on fb, too - It looks like we already have a few friends in common! 

Barb


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

FunkyPuppy said:


> Afghans were my second love after Salukis once upon a time... now poodles are my heartdogs but I would love to have an Afghan someday. what is their coat change like?


This is just something I read online - but apparently there's a difference between the "desert coat" and the "mountain coat" - the first being silky. The mountain coat tends to mat more. (somebody with experience with Afghans please chime in!) I also read that when they go through coat change, brushing every day is a must and bath every 3-4 days. Use conditioner after shampoo, let them sit wrapped with towels for a good bit, then rinse off. I'd imagine the coat change to be just as bad or worse than the poodle coat change... I'm really hating Leroy's coat change. It'd be a real shame to shave down an Afghan though! I love how their head looks with the long flowing hair.


----------



## Ixion (Jun 23, 2010)

You can have a silky "mountain type" afghan or one with a cotton candy coat. In afghans a silky coat is preferred regardless of how much coat they have. They shouldn't be penalized for being patterned or more desert type, although it does happen. My domino patterns out when she's blows coat with the large pastern breaks, low saddle, etc, but it fills in between seasons. Bitches go through coat blows every time they go in season, last roughly 4 weeks or so and is easy to manage once you know how low their saddle will drop, since you can strip it out faster then it would naturally fall out. Bitches have their first coat blow right after their first season between 18-24 months old, this is the worst since they loose all their puppy coat at this time, it lasts between 4-6 weeks. Dogs start going through a coat change around 14 months old and it can last until they are about 24 months old. After the coat change they normally wont go through a coat blow again unless something stressful happens (getting sick, being placed under anesthesia, etc)


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

When do Afghans get the reserved, dignified air to them? Do they have this when they are puppies and adolescents as well? I can't wait till Leroy matures into a polite poodle. Right now he greets everyone with great zeal, jumping up and down on his hind legs, flailing his long stick legs everywhere, punching people in the face and crotch. It is so embarrassing. I wish he would just greet people quietly and and calmly.


----------



## Ixion (Jun 23, 2010)

Afghans are not huge stranger greeters.....so from an early age they show signs of being aloof. Because of this, IMO afghans require more socialization then most breeds as puppies. They of course have more energy then their adult conterparts but it's usually something you notice more with how frequently they run laps in your yard, etc. Afghans in general, because they are sight hounds, they conserve their energy until their is a reason to be active, so they are pretty laid back usually indoors, unless you get them going,


----------

